# Wheel Spacers Necessary? (Rial Salerno)



## Pedal2Floor (Jul 29, 2006)

I have an 09 335i Coupe with Sport and 18" wheels

I just purchased the following from TireRack

17x8 Rial Salerno Silver
205/50R-17 Dunlop SP Winter Sport 3D 

I am wondering if I need spacers on rear given the Coupe has a staggered setup?

if yes, what spacers do I need to get the stock offset?


----------



## David9962000 (Aug 12, 2009)

A 205 in the rear of of a 335 is a bit narrow. What's the offset of your wheel?


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

Pedal2Floor said:


> I have an 09 335i Coupe with Sport and 18" wheels
> 
> I just purchased the following from TireRack
> 
> ...


no, you dont need spacers.

OE rims are 8.5" ET 37

the salernos are 8.0 ET30

the salernos will actually stick out 1mm more than stock in the rear.


----------



## Pedal2Floor (Jul 29, 2006)

Orient330iNYC said:


> no, you dont need spacers.
> 
> OE rims are 8.5" ET 37
> 
> the salernos are 8.0 ET30


Thank you very much :thumbup: -- that was info I was unable to find. Cool saves me some bucks!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

Correct, these fit with no spacers needed. However, these are 17X8" wheels, which are pretty wide for 205/50R17 tires. You'd want to use 225/45R17 on a 17X8" wheels.


----------

